# How do you mount your fan?



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon tall viv that I'm putting a fan in to get some air circulation and have less condensation on the front glass.

I was wondering how you guys mount your fans that aren't built in to the background? 
I was thinking about just putting it on the top where my vent is and blowing air inside, but I've read that can drastically lower humidity and it's not aimed at the glass.

I'm open to all suggestions at this point since I really don't know where to start.
As a reference here is a picture of my viv when it was first planted a few weeks ago. I'm thinking about putting the fan somewhere in the upper right corner


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I drill the background/glass and silicon screen over it. Then I mount the fan on the outside so it can be easily removed if need be. The drilling usually costs $20 or so since I don't do it myself. Then I put it on a timer to run for a few minutes in the AM and PM.

But I found that the drilled hole itself is sufficient for ventilation and I don't really use the fans anymore unless there is a mold outbreak.

Nice looking tank by the way.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

You're probably good with just putting a narrow screen vent across the top front of the tank to get rid of the condensation.

If you're ok with drilling glass, this is how I did my fans though. Fan Construction Except instead of misting nozzles I used sprinkler elbows like these: Swing Elbow to get the swivel effect.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

The easiest way is probably to use strong magnets, that way you don't need to do any modifications on your tank and the fan can be moved around if you desire.
I've used two magnets on the fan and then two on the outside of the glass.

Not the prettiest solution, but cheap and easy.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hotglued my fan to the tank and another to the lid.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I might try this out. It seems like the easiest solution!
Thanks!



Sammie said:


> The easiest way is probably to use strong magnets, that way you don't need to do any modifications on your tank and the fan can be moved around if you desire.
> I've used two magnets on the fan and then two on the outside of the glass.
> 
> Not the prettiest solution, but cheap and easy.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

For this fan...I simply glued a big suction cup to the fan, stuck it on the glass, and called it a day...


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea, suction cups might be an even better option since that's something many froggers have on hand.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As an ex-reefer, I've seen thousands of suction cups fail. We used them to hold powerheads up. (powerheads are like miniature, underwater water pumps) They held for a while, but eventually every one releases. If you are going to try suction cups, you might want to attach your cord somehow, so that when the suction cups fail, the cord keeps your fan from crushing your frogs.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

This has to be my favorite way, very easy & convenient. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...construction-using-spare-mistking-nozzle.html

P.S. glass drill bits are like $5 on ebay. Dont pay $10 or $20 a hole. Its really quite easy as long as you make sure its not tempered glass.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just let it hang on the cord wires. That's how I did one and it has stayed put for well over a year.


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

I drilled spots to put screws through so that If I ever need to replace the fan I only will have 4 small holes that will fit another fan that I have one hand. I also siliconed the fan to the glass to prevent condensation and moisture from collecting inside the space between the fan and glass.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You don't have to mount them inside (I never do, to much hassle to go through on smaller vivs IMO). I just set them up so they blow across the vent, and have them on an interval timer, and tune my timer setting so that the fan kicks on enough to usually just keep my glass clear, and that allows humidity to stay high/build back up between intervals. It is also more then enough air exchange for the frogs, and most plants. 

I'd only do internal fans probably on bigger vivs, and especially deeper ones since a fan just blowing across the vent might not circulate the air enough in the lower parts of the viv to keep the glass clear, especially near floor level. I have a 75, that I wouldn't even bother with internal fans on. I ran that tank without fans and I could tell a fan across the vent would probably been enough to clear the glass. A taller/larger tank then that, I'd start to consider it.

I'm not saying they are bad, but mounting and frog proofing are a hassle for not much more benefit then an external fan on interval timer (IMO). I think when I run fans on a viv I usually set it for like 1 interval every 1.5-2 hours...something like that. Whatever just barely keeps the glass clear...that way I know humidity is still high, and any period of low humidity is short. Most of the cheap timers run 15 minute intervals, some might go as low as 5min. 1 minute or seconds timers are usually more expensive. You could buy like a mistking seconds timer and really tune an external fan to perfection, but 15min timers are good enough. But whatever floats your boat...you workaholics


----------



## redina (Jul 30, 2012)

I put a plastic box above the fan then the humidity dont drop much and its on timer. I run it for about 8 hours per day.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree suction cups will eventually fail, I'm also a reefer. Best
Thing is buy a diamond bit from eBay and cut the glass
Yourself. Practice on some scrap pieces of glass and keep
The bit wet and go slow. I drill holes everywhere for spray nozzles
Fans etc.
good luck


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

This is how I did a small fan for a temporary tank. Thread is here. I put the design up on shapeways.com where you can purchase in any color you'd like. Or if you'd like I can print it for you. Hope this helps.
Jake


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Coqui said:


> I agree suction cups will eventually fail, I'm also a reefer. Best
> Thing is buy a diamond bit from eBay and cut the glass
> Yourself. Practice on some scrap pieces of glass and keep
> The bit wet and go slow. I drill holes everywhere for spray nozzles
> ...


I've often wondered if a dab of silicone in the suction cup would basically make it permanent, but don't think I ever got around to trying it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> I've often wondered if a dab of silicone in the suction cup would basically make it permanent, but don't think I ever got around to trying it.


Dave, I haven't tried that myself, but I knew a fellow acropora farmer that used to do this. He claimed it never once failed and is still easy to remove with a razor blade.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

redina said:


> I put a plastic box above the fan then the humidity dont drop much and its on timer. I run it for about 8 hours per day.
> View attachment 59041


I like it!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's what I do.

I use the plastic needle point mesh on either side of the fan to prevent any froggie toes getting caught in the blades.



Then I silicone the fan to the glass top towards the back of the tank.


It's a little hard to see in the picture but there's a glass top on the tank. The top edge of the fan has a bead of silcone glue on it to attach it to the under side of the glass top.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> You don't have to mount them inside (I never do, to much hassle to go through on smaller vivs IMO). I just set them up so they blow across the vent, and have them on an interval timer, and tune my timer setting so that the fan kicks on enough to usually just keep my glass clear, and that allows humidity to stay high/build back up between intervals. It is also more then enough air exchange for the frogs, and most plants.


YEP..............what he said 


These tanks have a vent in the tank top right above the front glass. This simple set up with just those small fans worked very well back in the day.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> Here's what I do.
> 
> I use the plastic needle point mesh on either side of the fan to prevent any froggie toes getting caught in the blades.
> 
> It's a little hard to see in the picture but there's a glass top on the tank. The top edge of the fan has a bead of silicone glue on it to attach it to the under side of the glass top.


*Edit: Screw it... I made a thread, slightly more detailed then the info below with pics of how I turn the plastic strip on a glass aquarium top into a vent...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html#post1395417
*
I like to cover fans and vents in this stuff (has all kinds of uses)....
Basically looks like this, black, and it lets a fair amount of air through while being FF/ant proof if you get a good seal to whatever you are attaching it to. Not sure if Mites can get through it or not.








Comes in packages that look like this, in 15" x 24" inch size, and is often under a dollar at walmart back in the AC/filters section. Online more expensive usually, especially with shipping.
















Duck Foam Air Conditioner Filter: Heating, Cooling, & Air Quality : Walmart.com
Amazon.com: Duck Brand 1285234 24-Inch by 15-Inch by 1/4-Inch Foam Air Conditioner Filter: Home Improvement




Pumilo said:


> Dave, I haven't tried that myself, but I knew a fellow acropora farmer that used to do this. He claimed it never once failed and is still easy to remove with a razor blade.


Well that is good to hear... Seemed like a sound theory, but I haven't had to much cause to try it yet.


----------

